# Advanced mathematics and science for elementary age students?



## Pugnacious (May 17, 2012)

Does anyone have any info on online classes or curriculum? My son is getting bored in the his math and science classes, both. This is the 3rd year in a row. He's never gotten anything but an A+. He already attends private school (abeka)but it is the only one in the area. I really want to feed him and challenge him rather than have him bored out of his mind losing interest in school. I am thinking about having him do the math (most importantly)and science seperate from the school. My wife teaches at the same school and he will be in her class next year so it may be a good chance to advance him. I don't think he is emotionally ready to skip a grade.


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

Pugnacious said:


> Does anyone have any info on online classes or curriculum? My son is getting bored in the his math and science classes, both. This is the 3rd year in a row. He's never gotten anything but an A+. He already attends private school (abeka)but it is the only one in the area. I really want to feed him and challenge him rather than have him bored out of his mind losing interest in school. I am thinking about having him do the math (most importantly)and science seperate from the school. My wife teaches at the same school and he will be in her class next year so it may be a good chance to advance him. I don't think he is emotionally ready to skip a grade.


(Free) Online High School Courses | Hoagies' Gifted


----------



## Pugnacious (May 17, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

What level is he at?

The boy I babysit for on Fridays is 11, home schooled and taking college math. I could ask his parents for some advice for you if you like.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Khan Academy

He starts as basic math and goes up to college. Your son can move as fast as he wants. Has practice problems for much of the concepts, now, too.


----------

